# MINT??? I just don't get it!!!!



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Talk about False Advertisement! I mean come on! 

Mint Alpine Bridgeable 2 Channel Car Amplifier Model 3522s | eBay


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

Maybe all of the missing screws are mint.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

el_bob-o said:


> Maybe all of the missing screws are mint.



:surprised:That must be it:laugh:


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

The deep scratches and empty terminals look pretty minty to me


----------



## Dawgless (Oct 6, 2014)

I think what the seller meant is "mint..... residue on the heatsink"... You see that splotch of red? Has to be the "mint" part of it.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

it might be the spearmint flavor (it got stabbed!!)


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well at least he was honest enough to use the real photo. How many times have people posted and used fake pictures? Now with that being said, maybe where he is from " mint" is a slang word lol....


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> :surprised:That must be it:laugh:


LOL, I just actually looked closer at the listing and noticed the "One" oversized screw stuck in the chassis mounting hole! Un-F**king Believable!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

ryanr7386 said:


> LOL, I just actually looked closer at the listing and noticed the "One" oversized screw stuck in the chassis mounting hole! Un-F**king Believable!


I have a feeling it is included Don't you just love it when people use the wrong screws to mount amps and drivers.


----------



## is_250 (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like he stole the title of his listing from this ad. 

Mint Alpine Bridgeable 2 Channel Car Amplifier Model 3522s Old School | eBay


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe the seller thought Mint was another name for the amp, it is called "Mint Alpine"


----------



## DragonMouse (Jun 6, 2013)

No, I think when the seller compared this unit to the rest of his stash - he found out, that this one is mint!


----------



## boom_squid_2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Maybe the seller tasted the amp?


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

It was all the fume sniffing while hitting up those heat sinks with marker..


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

So did Alpine pass out 3522's at one point? It seems like EVERYONE has a 3522, it's certainly the most common amp I've ever seen. Anytime I see a group of amps for sale there is usually a 3522 in the pile.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

So true! You have to admit, they are a clean little amp.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, not that one!


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

The gum he was chewing?


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

imjustjason said:


> So did Alpine pass out 3522's at one point? It seems like EVERYONE has a 3522, it's certainly the most common amp I've ever seen. Anytime I see a group of amps for sale there is usually a 3522 in the pile.


40 acres, a mule and an Alpine 3522. It's what we as Americans deserve.


----------



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

Musta gotten used since it was listed cuz it's not mint any more


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

el_bob-o said:


> 40 acres, a mule and an Alpine 3522. It's what we as Americans deserve.


Looks like the mule has already used it.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. Lol


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like he might have visited the sight, dropped the "Mint" and went with "Good" conditions! LOL :laugh: 

Alpine Bridgeable 2 Channel Car Amplifier Model 3522s | eBay


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

LOL. 

BTW way Ryan I got my hands on that ADS P440 I pm'ed you about a week ago. Let me know if your still interested in it.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

TrickyRicky said:


> LOL.
> 
> BTW way Ryan I got my hands on that ADS P440 I pm'ed you about a week ago. Let me know if your still interested in it.


PM'd


----------

